# Die Zukunft der EU



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Hallo!


Langsam habe ich die Befürchtung das es die EU nicht mehr lange geben wird.
In immer mehr Ländern kommen Rechte an die Macht. Welche ihre nationalen Interessen radikal in den Vordergrund stellen.
Viktor Orban in Ungarn. In Frankreich hat Marine Le Pen fast beim letzten mal fast gegen Sarkozy gewonnen.
Jetzt in Italien:

Meloni will für alle regieren

Auch eine rechte Kandidatin und Partei welche gewonnen hat.

Die Briten sind aus der EU ausgetreten.

Außerdem versucht von ausserhalb Putin die EU zu spalten.
Und die Inflation kommt auch noch dazu.
Die südlichen Länder der EU sind hoch verschuldet.
Und wir mir gesagt worden ist würden zu krasse Zinserhebungen der EZB zur völligen Pleite dieser Staaten führen.

Ich sehe keine rosige Zukunft mehr für die EU. Was ich persönlich schade finde.
Da die Idee oder das Ideal der europäischen Gemeinschaft schön und eigentlich auch wichtig ist.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2022)

Tjau, schwierig.
Fakt ist, dass zunehmender Nationalismus in einzelnen Ländern nicht wirklich fördernd für den föderalen Charakter einer EU ist.
Während es in Ungarn und Polen eher die Furcht vor dem Fremden ist, ist DeFacto in Italien die Integrationspolitik komplett an die Wand gefahren und die Wahl von Meloni ist schlichtweg die Reaktion darauf.
Vorfälle wie diese brennen sich bei den Italienern ein:








						Vorfälle in Peschiera del Garda - „Das Thema Integration wird in Italien totgeschwiegen“
					

Anfang des Monats verabredeten sich 2000 Jugendliche und junge Menschen, fast alle mit Migrationshintergrund, um in Peschiera del Garda am Gardasee einzufallen. Es kam zu Vandalismus und sexuellen Übergriffen. Im Interview schildert der Politikwissenschaftler und Italien-Experte Roman Mahrun...




					www.cicero.de
				




Unterhält man sich mit originären Briten oder Franzosen, haben viele (nicht alle) ähnliche Themen, die prinzipiell um die Furcht der Überfremdung und Verlust des eigenen Wohlstands kreisen.

Redet man mit einem Orban-Anhänger ist sein einziges Thema, dass er nicht so viele "Ausländer" in Ungarn haben möchte, wie in Deutschland oder Österreich - arbeitet aber ironischer Weise in Österreich...

Im Prinzip läuft alles auf dieses eine Thema hinaus.


----------



## Schori (26. September 2022)

Ich würde mir da weniger Sorgen machen. Gerade Italien ist komplett abhängig von den EU Geldern. Die rechten Deppen werden viel Zeit, Geld und Nerven kosten aber selbst die träge EU reagiert inzw. Siehe Orban.

Die EU gehört an sich reformiert. Die Gründer sind leider zu naiv an die Sache rangegangen und glaubten an das gute. Spoiler: Der Mensch ist *********************.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Ich habe außerdem die Befürchtung, dass in Deutschland, die AfD bundesweit auch wieder stärker wird.
Nämlich dann wenn die Ampel Regierung nicht bald ein größeres Entlastungspaket schnürt.
Das haben sie ja bei der Bankenkrise und Corona auch gemacht. Jetzt wird sich zurückgehalten.
Wenn die Wirtschaft wegbricht und das zur Massenarbeitslosigkeit führt, könnte es sogar richtig knallen.
Dann gehe die Leute auf die Straße. Auch weil die Armut weiter wächst.
Deswegen jetzt einmal mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und denen zukommen lassen die es wirklich benötigen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Langsam habe ich die Befürchtung das es die EU nicht mehr lange geben wird.


Freut mich, denn von da kommt haufenweise Bockmist.


RyzA schrieb:


> In immer mehr Ländern kommen Rechte an die Macht. Welche ihre nationalen Interessen radikal in den Vordergrund stellen.
> Viktor Orban in Ungarn. In Frankreich hat Marine Le Pen fast beim letzten mal fast gegen Sarkozy gewonnen.





RyzA schrieb:


> Die Briten sind aus der EU ausgetreten.


Finde ich gut.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und die Inflation kommt auch noch dazu.


Da haben die Regierungen eine große Mitschuld daran.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die südlichen Länder der EU sind hoch verschuldet.


Deren Problem, warum soll das mal wieder auf andere Länder verteilt werden?


RyzA schrieb:


> Und wir mir gesagt worden ist würden zu krasse Zinserhebungen der EZB zur völligen Pleite dieser Staaten führen.


Fände ich gut, denn das Leben auf Pump ist ein Problem und wenn es nicht mal kracht, ist das ein Dauerzustand.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine rosige Zukunft mehr für die EU. Was ich persönlich schade finde.
> Da die Idee oder das Ideal der europäischen Gemeinschaft schön und eigentlich auch wichtig ist.



Die EU sorgt für viel Bürokratie und wird von Leuten wie Ursula von der Leyen geführt. Was erwartest du von denen?


----------



## Kindercola (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe außerdem die Befürchtung, dass in Deutschland, die AfD bundesweit auch wieder stärker wird.
> Nämlich dann wenn die Ampel Regierung nicht bald ein größeres Entlastungspaket schnürt.
> Das haben sie ja bei der Bankenkrise und Corona auch gemacht. Jetzt wird sich zurückgehalten.
> Wenn die Wirtschaft wegbricht und das zur Massenarbeitslosigkeit führt, könnte es sogar richtig knallen.
> ...



Natürlich wird die AFD Prozente holen... kA warum, aber sobald irgendwas schief läuft geht der Blick immer nach Rechts bei den Wählern....
Hier auf Arbeit haben wir auch genügend AFD Wähler - kA warum. Sind alles Leute denen es gut geht, da wir eigentlich gutes Geld verdienen und die meisten Älteren (wenn man es glauben will) keine großartigen Belastungen aufm Eigenheim etc. haben.

BTT
Die ganze aufgeblähte EU gehört ordentlich reformiert und entschlackt. Denke mal so wie sie Stand heute ist wird die EU auf kurz oder lang nicht existieren können. Entweder zerbricht diese komplett oder wird von der Mitgliederzahl deutlich kleiner.
Dann dieser Bürokratiewahnsinn der entsteht bzw. entstanden ist. Hier gibts für sämtlichen Müll ne EU Verordnung, ne Bundesverordnung, ne Länderveordnung und wenn de Pech hast will die Kommune auch noch etwas zusteuern... Gefühlt verstößt man garantiert nur beim Luft holen gegen irgendeinen Blödsinn^^


----------



## LDNV (26. September 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Natürlich wird die AFD Prozente holen... kA warum, aber sobald irgendwas schief läuft geht der Blick immer nach Rechts bei den Wählern....
> Hier auf Arbeit haben wir auch genügend AFD Wähler - kA warum. Sind alles Leute denen es gut geht, da wir eigentlich gutes Geld verdienen und die meisten Älteren (wenn man es glauben will) keine großartigen Belastungen aufm Eigenheim etc. haben.
> 
> BTT
> ...


Eins vorweg: Ich bin alles , aber kein AFD Wähler.
Aber um auf deine Frage zu reagieren:

Was ich bei manchen Leuten beobachte trifft die AFD bei einigen halt damit das sie die unbequemen Wahrheiten aussprechen (Ohne wirklich eine Lösung anzubieten) Aber das reine aufzeigen der Probleme und somit nach dem Mund der Bürger reden reicht wohl schon das einige ihr Kreuz setzen.

Das man damit wohl größere Probleme schafft und vor allem keine wirklichen Lösungen Angeboten werden übersieht man dabei dann wohl gerne...


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

LDNV schrieb:


> Das man damit wohl größere Probleme schafft und vor allem keine wirklichen Lösungen Angeboten werden übersieht man dabei dann wohl gerne...


Das trifft auch so auf die Linken zu. Ideen für *realistische* Umsetzungen sind bei denen genauso Mangelware.


----------



## Kindercola (26. September 2022)

LDNV schrieb:


> Eins vorweg: Ich bin alles , aber kein AFD Wähler.
> Aber um auf deine Frage zu reagieren:
> 
> Was ich bei manchen Leuten beobachte trifft die AFD bei einigen halt damit das sie die unbequemen Wahrheiten aussprechen (Ohne wirklich eine Lösung anzubieten) Aber das reine aufzeigen der Probleme und somit nach dem Mund der Bürger reden reicht wohl schon das einige ihr Kreuz setzen.
> ...


Genau das ist auch was man von denen hört. Sie sprechen die Probleme an  - genau und weiter?^^ Richtig an den ordentlichen Lösungen fehlt es. 
Dann hört man den Quark das Sie doch erstmal ne Chance kriegen müssen und dann räumen die einmal richtig auf.
Das ist gefühlt der Moment wo mein Kopf aufm Tisch knallt weil eingeschlafen 

So und bevor wir zu weit abschweifen BTT


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2022)

Keine Sorge,
die EU wird schon weiter bestehen.
Als einzelner Staat hast du gegen Wirtschaftsbündnisse eh keine Chance.
Auch die Briten kommen wieder zurück zu Mama,
lasst die doch erstmal machen ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da weniger Sorgen machen. Gerade Italien ist komplett abhängig von den EU Geldern. Die rechten Deppen werden viel Zeit, Geld und Nerven kosten aber selbst die träge EU reagiert inzw. Siehe Orban.
> 
> Die EU gehört an sich reformiert. Die Gründer sind leider zu naiv an die Sache rangegangen und glaubten an das gute. Spoiler: Der Mensch ist *********************.



Eine Zerlegung der EU ist deswegen tatsächlich nicht zu befürchten. Aber es gibt unzählige Dinge in der EU, die schon heute schlecht oder gar nicht funktionieren: Flüchtlingsverteilung, rechtsstaatliche Grenzsicherung, Verteidigung und Sicherheit, Wahrung von Demokratie, Meinungs- und Medienfreiheit und unabhängiger Justiz, Umwelt- und Klimaschutz, Währungs- und Finanzpolitik sind allesamt Großbaustellen und auch die Entscheidungsfindung/Struktur der EU selbst. Da kann nämlich eine kleine Minderheit sehr oft alles blockieren. Zwei Staaten, die sich einig sind, reichen oft; drei Staaten von denen einer zu den bevölkerungsreichsten gehört, dürften fast immer reichen bzw. finden in Rumänien, Tschechien und manchmal auch Dänemark weitere Unterstützung.

Hier besteht eine sehr reale Gefahr, dass die EU handlungsunfähig wird und deswegen bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit durch Nationalpolitik ersetzt wird/werden muss.


----------



## Mancko (22. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Langsam habe ich die Befürchtung das es die EU nicht mehr lange geben wird.
> ...



Mir fehlt hier die komplett kritische Betrachtung. Erstmal stört mich wieso es schlimm ist wenn rechte oder sehr konservative Kandidaten oder Kandidatinnen gewinnen. Was ist daran schlimm? Ich empfinde es als schlimm wenn dieser linksliberale Einheitbrei weiterregiert. Dazu zähle ich auch ehemalige konservative Parteien in Europa. Denn sie alle samt inklusive der Bürokraten in Brüssel haben die Länder und auch die EU dahin manövriert wo sie heute steht.

Wenn die EU überleben möchte, dann muss sie sich halt endlich reformieren und auf das zurückbesinnen wozu sie da ist

1) gemeinsamer Markt
2) gemeinsame Verteidigungs- und Außenpolitik
3) Sicherung der Außengrenzen und konsequente Abweisung von Migranten und Prüfung von Asylgründen außerhalb des EU Raums
4) Einhaltung der Maastrichtkriterien und Abkehr von der Staatenfinanzierung durch EZB oder andere Staaten. Wenn ein Land zu viele Schulden hat, dann muss es dieser aus eigener Kraft abbauen und die EU muss das einfordern und auch darauf achten, dass die Schuldenstände nicht zu hoch werden
5) Finger weg von der EZB. Deren Auftrag ist einzig und allein für einen stabilen Euro zu sorgen
6) Länder für die der Euro zu stark ist in eiegene Währungen zurückentlassen oder einen zweiten Währungsverbund aufmachen
7) Marktgröße für Rohstoffeinkauf nutzen
8) Den total aufgeblähten Beamten und Paralementsapparat auf die Hälfte eindampfen
9) sich aus dem Klein klein raushalten.

Ansonsten aber hat sich die EU aus den Ländern herauszuhalten. Die verschiedenen kulturellen Eigenheiten der Länder sind erhaltungswürdig und es ist nicht sinnvoll nur weil die EU darüber steckt zu versuchen aus dem Griechen, Italiener oder Deutschen einen verwaschenen EU Bürger zu machen. Das ergibt keinen Sinn.

In Bezug auf Einwanderung sollten die Länder dann noch klare Einwanderungsgesetze für Wirtschatfsmigration nach klaren Mehrwertkriterien einführen, wie das in anderen Ländern dieser Welt (Australien, Neuseeland etc.) hervorragend funktioniert. Daran geknüpft ist aber auch die klare Erwartung, dass Einwanderer sich ohne wenn und aber in den jeweiligen Kulturkreis und das Land zu integrieren haben und nicht umgekehrt. Auch das ist normal in anderen Ländern dieser Welt nur offensichtlich insbesondere in Deutschland nicht. Nichts daran ist radikal oder gar rechtsradikal. Im Gegenteil das ist exakt rechtsstaatlich!


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe außerdem die Befürchtung, dass in Deutschland, die AfD bundesweit auch wieder stärker wird.
> Nämlich dann wenn die Ampel Regierung nicht bald ein größeres Entlastungspaket schnürt.
> Das haben sie ja bei der Bankenkrise und Corona auch gemacht. Jetzt wird sich zurückgehalten.
> Wenn die Wirtschaft wegbricht und das zur Massenarbeitslosigkeit führt, könnte es sogar richtig knallen.
> ...



Ein ordentlicher Abschwung der am Ende auch in steigender Arbeitslosigkeit mündet ist zwingend notwendig. Wir haben seit 2008 eine dauernde auf Schulden basierte Durchfinanzierung. Das fördert massiv Inflation. Ich weiß nicht was immer alle mit den Entlastungspaketen wollen. Das sind weitere Schulden für die Zukunft. Wir müssen wieder zum normalen Kaufmannsgebahren kommen und das trifft nicht nur Unternehmer sondern auch Angestellte. Auch für Angestellte muss klar sein, dass im Kapitalismus alles Risiken unterliegt und nicht ständig die Allgemeinheit für alles gerade stehen kann. Wenn ein Unternehmen nicht überlebensfähig ist, dann muss es verschwinden und mit ihm die Arbeitsplätze. Das schafft Raum für andere Unternehmen deren Marktpositionierung besser ist. 6 bis 8% Arbeitslosigkeit sind keine Massenarbeitslosigkeit.

Wenn man schon die Menschen und vor allem die Wirtschaft entlasten will dann am Besten durch

a) konsequenten Bürokratieabbau und Digitalisierung
b) Senkung der absurd hohen Steuern und Abgaben

Wir brauchen wieder mehr Dynamik und Wettbewerbsfähigkeit. Das sind wir nämlich einfach an vielen Stellen nicht mehr und so leid es mir tut aber ständig träumt irgendwer von 4 Tage Woche, nur noch Homeoffice oder noch weniger Wochenarbeitszeit bei am Besten gleichen Bezügen. So wird es halt nichts werden. Die Wahrheit ist, dass wir wieder mehr arbeiten müssen und es wird Zeit den Leuten hier mal reinen Wein einzuschenken und aufzuhören das Unvermeidliche mit weiteren Gelddruckorgien abzufedern und vor allem herauszuzögern.


----------



## Lotto (22. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Langsam habe ich die Befürchtung das es die EU nicht mehr lange geben wird.
> ...


Ich halte des aktuelle und geplante Konstukt (Balkanstaaten etc.) für Europa als absoluten Irrweg der irgendwann zwangsläufig zur Implosion führen wird (selbst wenn das noch 50 Jahre oder mehr dauern wird).

Der ganze Laden wird im Prinzip nur noch durch Deutschland und Frankreich zusammengehalten.

Man sollte das ganze neu aufsetzen mit den west- und zentraleuropäischen Staaten, aber ohne die Osteuropäer.
Italien muss man weiterhin mitschleifen in der Hoffnung das die das irgendwann geregelt bekommen.

Wenn man eine Wanderung macht und irgendwann feststellt, dass man den falschen Weg an einer Gabelung genommen hat, würde auch jeder umdrehen und seinen Fehler korrigieren und nicht einfach sturr weiter stapfen.

Die osteuropäischen Staaten haben schon öfter bewiesen, dass sie gar nicht an dem europäischen Gedanken interessiert sind, sondern nur am finanziellen Vorteil. Dazu kommen die immer wieder dreisten und respektlosen Forderungen Polens gen Deutschland für Dinge die mittlerweile über 75 Jahre zurückliegen und längst abgeschlossen sind.
Zudem haben die temporären Grenzkontrollen zu diesen Staaten zu Coronazeiten gezeigt, dass offene Grenzen dorthin Kriminalität fördert und erleichtert. Ganz zu schweigen vom dadurch entstandenen Niedriglohnsektor in Deutschland.

Ne sorry aber ich sehe für Gesamteuropa keinen Vorteil und nur Nachteile die Staaten östlich der Oder in dem Club als Mitglied zu haben (von der geplanten Aufnahme der Balkanstaaten mal ganz zu schweigen, das kann ja eigentlich nur ein Witz sein).

Und dann sollte die EU-Flüchtlingspoltik mal überdacht werden. Es wird auf Dauer nicht gut gehen einfach unkontrolliert alles hereinzulassen was behauptet es würde irgendwie im eigenen Land verfolgt werden. Das halten unsere Sozialsystem nicht aus. Wir können zudem auch nicht jeden helfen, das geht rein rechnerisch schon gar nicht. Die Mehrheit der Migranten müsste eigentlich Qualifikationen haben, dass diese gleich oder mit wenig Zusatzaufwand direkt die Sozialsystem stützen könnten. Dies ist aber zur Zeit eher die absolute Ausnahme.

Man kann natürlich weiterhin alles so lassen wie jetzt und einfach den Kopf in den Sand stecken. Die Probleme gehen damit aber nicht weg.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2022)

Mancko schrieb:


> Erstmal stört mich wieso es schlimm ist wenn rechte oder sehr konservative Kandidaten oder Kandidatinnen gewinnen. Was ist daran schlimm? Ich empfinde es als schlimm wenn dieser linksliberale Einheitbrei weiterregiert. Dazu zähle ich auch ehemalige konservative Parteien in Europa. Denn sie alle samt inklusive der Bürokraten in Brüssel haben die Länder und auch die EU dahin manövriert wo sie heute steht.


Dazu müsste man erstmal klären was konservativ ist, die PIS, AfD, France National etc. sind es bestimmt nicht, denn sie bekennen sich weder zum Rechtsstaat noch zu einer freien Verfassung, das alles wollen sie abschaffen, sieht man schön in Polen und Ungarn, bei der Afd deren großes Vorbild Putin ist, kann man schon gleich sehen wo es hingeht.

Wie es einem ohne EU ergeht, können die Briten gerade live erleben, du kannst ja mal zur Insel fahren und die einfachen Leute fragen, wie sie ihre momentane Lage so finden?!


Mancko schrieb:


> Ansonsten aber hat sich die EU aus den Ländern herauszuhalten.


Aus was raushalten?
Die EU ist ein rechtlices Konstrukt und auf z.B. die Unabhängigkeit zwischen Justiz und Exekutive haben sich die Staaten bei Teilnahme verpflichtet, wem das nicht passt kann ja gehen, wieso sollte die EU nicht darauf bestehen, zu was sich die Länder bei Eintritt verpflichtet haben?


Mancko schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Einwanderung sollten die Länder dann noch klare Einwanderungsgesetze für Wirtschatfsmigration nach klaren Mehrwertkriterien einführen, wie das in anderen Ländern dieser Welt (Australien, Neuseeland etc.) hervorragend funktioniert.


Ja ist klar das Australische Modell funktioniert natürlich hervorragend, man verkauft seine "Flüchtlinge" an andere Staaten, die sie in einer Art Gulag einsperren, hervorragendes System!
Außerdem hilft uns das für Deutschland nicht wirklich weiter, da die meisten Leute einfach nicht mitbekommen, das Asylrecht und Einwanderungsrecht nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Und um das Asylgesetz in Deutschland abzuschaffen braucht man eine 2/3 Mehrheit, die ich niergends sehen kann.









						Flüchtlinge auf Nauru: Einmal australische Hölle – und kein Zurück - WELT
					

Australien verfrachtet Bootsflüchtlinge auf die kleine Insel Nauru. Dort werden sie verprügelt, missbraucht und vergewaltigt. Und in der reichen Industrienation will man von all dem nichts wissen.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Poulton (22. Oktober 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ganz zu schweigen vom dadurch entstandenen Niedriglohnsektor in Deutschland.


Die Osteuropäer sind also Schuld am Niedriglohnsektor in Deutschland?



Mancko schrieb:


> Wir brauchen wieder mehr Dynamik und Wettbewerbsfähigkeit. Das sind wir nämlich einfach an vielen Stellen nicht mehr und so leid es mir tut aber ständig träumt irgendwer von 4 Tage Woche, nur noch Homeoffice oder noch weniger Wochenarbeitszeit bei am Besten gleichen Bezügen. So wird es halt nichts werden.


Hört sich für mich an wie so ein typisch cholerischer Chef einer Gammelbude, der bestens vernetzt mit mindestens der lokalen Politik und Interessenverbänden ist. Die halten sich auch für außerordentlich generös, dass sie den Fachkräften die sie suchen, die natürlich tiefergehende und umfangreiche Kenntnissen in Windows Server, VMWare, Cisco, und/oder anderen haben sollten, dazu noch (Ruf-)Bereitschaft, Arbeit an Samstag, Sonntag und Feiertagen, bei 24 Tagen Urlaub im Jahr und 40h Woche, ganze 2400€ bieten.
Wenn sich darauf verständlicherweise niemand bewirbt oder diejenigen die sich bewerben, natürlich bedeutend höhere Forderungen an Gehalt, Urlaub, etc. haben, ist dann in ihren Netzwerken das ganz große Brüllheuli los und man habe ja Fachkräftemangel und die Leute die sich bewerben, taugen alle nichts.
Das ist auch der gleiche Schlag von Mensch, die mit Jaguar oder irgendeiner anderen Luxuskarrosse vorfahren und dann erstmal lauthals rumjammern die Steuern seien zu hoch und "ihre Alte" lässt sie nicht "ran".


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Oktober 2022)

Die EU mischt sich einfach in zu vieles ein das sie absolut nix angeht. Sie sollte deutlich kleiner werden und sich wieder auf das Wesentliche beschränken. Den Grossteil können die einzelnen Länder nämlich selber deutlich besser bestimmen.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die EU mischt sich einfach in zu vieles ein das sie absolut nix angeht. Sie sollte deutlich kleiner werden und sich wieder auf das Wesentliche beschränken. Den Grossteil können die einzelnen Länder nämlich selber deutlich besser bestimmen.


Sieht man gerade hervorragend auf der Insel, wie sehr sie das besser können!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2022)

Mancko schrieb:


> Mir fehlt hier die komplett kritische Betrachtung. Erstmal stört mich wieso es schlimm ist wenn rechte oder sehr konservative Kandidaten oder Kandidatinnen gewinnen. Was ist daran schlimm?



Wieso "schlimm"? Er hat nur gesagt, dass die EU auseinanderfliegt, wenn Anti-EU-Populisten gewählt werden. Das ist nicht wertend, dass ist absolut richtig.
Jemand, der für Zusammenarbeit und Freundschaft zwischen den Völkern ist, würde das natürlich schlimm finden. Aber wenn du auf Nationalismus stehst, dann ist das beschriebe aus deiner Sicht doch gar nicht schlimm, sondern geil? Endlich keine EU mehr!



> Wenn die EU überleben möchte, dann muss sie sich halt endlich reformieren und auf das zurückbesinnen wozu sie da ist



Wenig von dem, was du auflistest, gehört zu den Grundungswerten der EU. Einiges wurde sogar lange Zeit explizit ausgeschlossen (z.B. gemeinsame Verteidigung), anderes ist es bis heute (Außenpolitik), bei wieder anderem widersprichst du dir selbst (gemeinsamer Markt geht nicht ohne gemeinsame Finanz- und Bevölkerungspolitik, sonst stimmen die Leute mit ihren Füßen ab).

Von daher: Nein, sich auf das "zurück" zu "besinnen", was die EU nach Meinung von Mancko zwingend sein sollte, wird die europäische Einheit auch nicht retten. Ganz im Gegenteil.



> Auch das ist normal in anderen Ländern dieser Welt nur offensichtlich insbesondere in Deutschland nicht.



Ne. Deutschland verbietet Einwanderung einfach mal komplett und wer sich als Flüchtling trotzdem irgendwie Zugang verschafft, wird nach Möglichkeit abgeschoben, wenn sich nicht gerade mal irgend ein Kanzler mit einer Sonderregelung für gleicher als gleichere ein humanes Antlitz verschaffen will.

Aber das hat wenig mit der EU zu tun, denn es ist eben deutsches Recht. Andere EU-Länder handhaben das teils deutlich anders (in beide Richtungen, nicht immer unter Einhaltung von EU-Recht). Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit: Wann immer es darum geht, mal eine einheitliche, funktionierende Lösung zu finden, hat niemand Verhandlungsmasse/diplomatische Druckreserven aufzubringen. Auch nicht diejenigen, die noch kurz zuvor dem gesamten restlichen Kontinent Wirtschaftsregeln direkt aus der Feder heimischer Großkonzerne aufzwingen konnten.



> Nichts daran ist radikal oder gar rechtsradikal. Im Gegenteil das ist exakt rechtsstaatlich!



Verfassungsfeindliche Forderungen wie die faktische Aussetzung des Asylrechts können ebenso wenig rechtsstaatlich sein wie die pauschale Schrumpfung des Staates bis zur Handlungsunfähigkeit. Das ist beides reichlich radikal und es ist definitiv nicht links.



> Auch für Angestellte muss klar sein, dass im Kapitalismus alles Risiken unterliegt und nicht ständig die Allgemeinheit für alles gerade stehen kann. Wenn ein Unternehmen nicht überlebensfähig ist, dann muss es verschwinden



Und genau das ist nicht passiert. Stattdessen wurden auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit sehr viele Unternehmen gerettet und damit die jetzige Inflation geschaffen. Ein Großteil der Bürger hat von dieser Bereicherung weniger am Ende nur die Rechnung gesehen. Wieso sollte sowas jetzt plötzlich unlegitim sein, wenn man auch mal denen am unteren Ende was gutes tun will? Das einzige, was fehlt, sind Vermögens- und Börsenabgaben zur Refinanzierung.



> Wenn man schon die Menschen und vor allem die Wirtschaft entlasten will



Als hätte "die Wirtschaft" in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht schon genug Milliardengeschenke erhalten...


----------



## Lotto (22. Oktober 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Osteuropäer sind also Schuld am Niedriglohnsektor in Deutschland?


Die Osteuropäer selber nicht.
Aber durch die Zusammenführung verschiedener Wirtschaftsräume wo Lohnniveau und Lebenshaltungskosten deutlich unterschiedlich sind. Dadurch lohnt es sich für Osteuropäer natürlich hier Arbeit zu suchen, was auch an sich ok ist. Das Problem entsteht dadurch, dass diese eben mit deutlich weniger Lohn zufrieden sind, weil sie damit in ihrer Heimat eben sich mehr leisten können. Auch sind solche "Lohnnomaden" auch kaum an der Gründung von Gewerkschaften etc. interessiert bzw. sie lassen mehr mit sich machen.
Das geht natürlich auch prinzipiell ohne gemeinsamen Wirtschaftsraum, fördert es aber und macht es natürlich deutlich einfacher.
Fernfahrer, Baubranche, Subunternehmen im Paketdienst, Schlachtbetriebe sind nur einige Beispiele die dies aktiv ausnutzen.

Die wohnen hier teils in primitiven Behausungen, im gemieteten Transporter oder in irgendeiem Container mit 5 anderen direkt neben dem Schlachthof. Fernab von ihrer Familie. Und der einzige Grund ist: sie verdienen hier mehr als in ihrer Heimat für dieselbe Tätigkeit. Und warum ist das so? Siehe oben: Lebenshaltungskosten hier deutlich höher (wenn man nicht in nem Container oder Transporter dahinvegetieren möchte).


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2022)

@Lotto 
Da ist aber hauptsächlich die Bevölkerung schuld...alles soll billig sein.
Und dann kommt noch dazu, das einige Bürget nicht arbeiten wollen.
Ich arbeite mit vielen Osteuropäern zusammen...mit unter 5.500€-6.000€ geht da am Monatsende keiner Heim...die schruppen natürlich auch Stinden wie blöde.


----------



## Lotto (23. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> @Lotto
> Da ist aber hauptsächlich die Bevölkerung schuld...alles soll billig sein.
> Und dann kommt noch dazu, das einige Bürget nicht arbeiten wollen.
> Ich arbeite mit vielen Osteuropäern zusammen...mit unter 5.500€-6.000€ geht da am Monatsende keiner Heim...die schruppen natürlich auch Stinden wie blöde.


Daran ist einzig und alleine die Poltik schuld die dies damals entweder gar nicht kommen sehen haben (was aber extrem unwahrscheinlich ist) oder wissentlich so gehandelt haben weil sie die Interessen von Unternehmen über denen der Bevölkerung gestellt haben.

Und nein die hiesige Bevölkerung ist da genausowenig Schuld wie die Lohnnomaden aus dem Osten.

Und du sagst es selber: die schruppen Stunden wie blöde. Warum? Richtig: weil die hier sonst kein Leben haben. Die machen dass und im Winter sind sie dann in der Heimat. Und wenn dann das Haus dort steht heißt es Adios Deutschland. Jetzt mal ehrlich: warum glaubst du sind denn so wenig Deutsche auf Baustellen im Paketdienst etc. zu finden? Alle kein Bock? Ne weil der Lohn halt einfach bei einer normalen 40h-Woche keineswegs zu einem halbwegs vernünftigen Leben hier reicht.
5-6k ist auch nicht Niedriglohnsektor. Ja und mittlerweile sind wir sogar auf diese Arbeiter angwiesen, was aber imho damit zu tun hat, dass über die Jahre in diesen Branchen genau dadurch, durch diese neuen daraus entstandenden Bedingungen, die meisten anderen das Weite gesucht haben.


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Daran ist einzig und alleine die Poltik schuld die dies damals entweder gar nicht kommen sehen haben (was aber extrem unwahrscheinlich ist) oder wissentlich so gehandelt haben weil sie die Interessen von Unternehmen über denen der Bevölkerung gestellt haben.
> 
> Und nein die hiesige Bevölkerung ist da genausowenig Schuld wie die Lohnnomaden aus dem Osten.


Wenn die "Niedriglohnsektoren" das bezahlen würden, was der Deutsche will...was denkste denn, was da los ist, wenns Paket verschicken plötzlich 30€ kosten, der 5er Pack Wiener 12€ usw...
Den Untermehmen kannste da keinen Vorwirf machen...die müssen Geld verdienen und tun dies natürlich auch...wie sie es verdienen, darüber lässt sich natürlich auch streiten.


----------



## Lotto (25. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn die "Niedriglohnsektoren" das bezahlen würden, was der Deutsche will...was denkste denn, was da los ist, wenns Paket verschicken plötzlich 30€ kosten, der 5er Pack Wiener 12€ usw...
> Den Untermehmen kannste da keinen Vorwirf machen...die müssen Geld verdienen und tun dies natürlich auch...wie sie es verdienen, darüber lässt sich natürlich auch streiten.


Das wär dann so.
Noch besser wär natürlich wenn man einfach in Deutschland wieder Leute versklavt. Dann wird das Paket noch günstiger für uns alle.


----------



## Eckism (25. Oktober 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das wär dann so.


Das sieht der Großteil der Bevölkerung glaube ich anders.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Den Untermehmen kannste da keinen Vorwirf machen...die müssen Geld verdienen und tun dies natürlich auch...wie sie es verdienen, darüber lässt sich natürlich auch streiten.


Ausbeutung gehört nicht zu den anständigen Sitten. Und wer Hungerlöhne zahlt der beutet aus.


----------



## Eckism (25. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ausbeutung gehört nicht zu den anständigen Sitten. Und wer Hungerlöhne zahlt der beutet aus.


Ganz Allgemein gehalten befürworte ich das nicht, aber ich lebe nunmal auch nicht auf nem Traumschiff.

DIe Leute jammern doch jetzt schon...ohhh Gas ist teuer...ohhh Strom ist teuer...ohhh Lebensmittel sind teuer...was soll das denn erst werden, wenn die ganzen Ausländischen Billigarbeiter heimgeschickt werden und richtig bezahlte Arbeiter eingestellt werden?

Und es geht ja nicht nur um Billigarbeiten. Ich arbeite fast nur nur mit gut bezahlten Ausländern zusammen, weil sich der Deutsche zu fein ist, die ganze Woche unterwegs zu sein...da gehts Montag früh los und am DIenstagmittag wird schon gejammert, das es endlich Freitag werden soll....und bei täglich 10 Stunden täglich haben dann noch weniger Leute Bock.


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ausbeutung gehört nicht zu den anständigen Sitten. Und wer Hungerlöhne zahlt der beutet aus.


Arbeitskraftausbeutung gehört zu einem kapitalistischen System dazu...
@Eckism hat da schon recht, Leistungen, die wir als "normal" ansehen, funktionieren in der vorhandenen Wirtschaft nur dann, wenn gerade Dienstleistungsannehmlichkeiten billig sind.

Essenskuriere liegen z. B. bei DeliveryHero bei ca. 27.000 € brutto im Jahr in Vollzeit:
Quelle:








						Gehaltskluft: Delivery Hero Vorstand verdient 121-mal mehr als seine Mitarbeiter
					

Der Dax-Neuling Delivery Hero bricht alle Rekorde, was die Lücke zwischen der Vorstandsvergütung und dem Salär eines durchschnittlichen Mitarbeiters angeht. Im Bundesdurchschnitt kostet ein Vorstand 48-mal so viel wie seine Angestellten, doch beim Lieferdienst ist es das 121-fache.




					www.lebensmittelzeitung.net
				




Ein Paketzusteller bei der Deutschen Post wird mit 14,34 €/h brutto vergütet, das sind grob 40.000 €/J brutto:


			https://www.stepstone.de/stellenangebote--paketzusteller-m-w-d-frankfurt-am-main-deutsche-post-ag--8366346-inline.html?&cid=partner_personalmarkt___1-gde-150-20253&tsl=PA_PMSG_GDE_2006097
		


In Relation zur Leistung von Bedienungen, Verkäufer(innen)  und Pflegekräften will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.

Als Alleinstehender mag sich das noch ausgehen, für einen Studenten sogar lohnen.
Der Alleinverdiener eine 4-köpfigen Familie hat aber da schon echte Probleme.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2022)

Aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass die Kosten immer weiter steigen und die Löhne nicht angepasst werden.
Klar, das ist dann eine SPirale nach oben, aber dann hat die EZB dafür zu Sorgen das Inflation gesenkt wird. Und der Staat kann mit gesenkten Steuern dem entgegenwirken. Das die Preise für alle noch bezahlbar bleiben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klar, das ist dann eine SPirale nach oben, aber dann hat die EZB dafür zu Sorgen das Inflation gesenkt wird. Und der Staat kann mit gesenkten Steuern dem entgegenwirken. Das die Preise für alle noch bezahlbar bleiben.


Das Konzept des teuren Staates fährt jetzt halt gegen die Wand, denn die Staatsausgeben sind bisher nicht gesunken.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Konzept des teuren Staates fährt jetzt halt gegen die Wand, denn die Staatsausgeben sind bisher nicht gesunken.


Der Staat ist nicht teuer. Die Ausgaben sind nicht vernünftig strukturiert.
Wer 50 Milliarden pro Jahr an Subventionen für fossile Energieträger ausgibt, darf sich nicht wundern, dass einem das mal vor die Füße fällt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Staat ist nicht teuer.


Bei uns schon, weil wir uns haufenweise Ausgaben leisten. Hast du selbst erwähnt. Das war die ganzen Jahre mehr oder weniger möglich, jetzt wird es komplizierter, weil die Einnahmen sinken.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bei uns schon, weil wir uns haufenweise Ausgaben leisten. Hast du selbst erwähnt. Das war die ganzen Jahre mehr oder weniger möglich, jetzt wird es komplizierter, weil die Einnahmen sinken.


Wo sinken denn die Einnahmen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo sinken denn die Einnahmen?


Wenn Wirtschaftsunternehmen weniger Gewinne machen (was aufgrund der Energiepreise der Fall sein wird), kommt es so.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn Wirtschaftsunternehmen weniger Gewinne machen (was aufgrund der Energiepreise der Fall sein wird), kommt es so.


Aktuell nicht zu sehen. 
Nicht immer den Schwarzmalern bei Youtube glauben und weniger Bild lesen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht immer den Schwarzmalern bei Youtube glauben und weniger Bild lesen.


Beides Sachen, die ich nicht konsumiere. YT ist mit Pale Moon nicht mehr sinnvoll nutzbar, daher Boykott.


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass die Kosten immer weiter steigen und die Löhne nicht angepasst werden.


Genau das passiert aber in einer Inflations- bzw. Rezensionsphase.



RyzA schrieb:


> Klar, das ist dann eine SPirale nach oben, aber dann hat die EZB dafür zu Sorgen das Inflation gesenkt wird.


Die hat auf Grund der jahrzehntelangen 0-zins Politik und Billionenschweren Stützungskäufe (Geld drucken)nur noch das Mittel der Zinserhöhung in dem Maße, dass die Wirtschaft nicht komplett abwürgt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und der Staat kann mit gesenkten Steuern dem entgegenwirken.


Der Staat hat im Prinzip nur einen großen Topf.
Er soll Entlastungspakete schnüren, Gaspreisbremsen einführen, Energiewende fördern, Bildung  besser finanzieren, Digitalisierung vorantreiben, Militär aufrüsten usw. - mit weniger Steuern*?*
Realistisch müsste die Steuern noch oben, um all das zu finanzieren, was der Bürger an Hilfe in Krisenzeiten erwartet...

Die Alternative wäre massive Verschuldung (faktisch jetzt schon mit 100 Mrd. Sondervermögen BW und 200 Mrd. Doppelwumms, die im Übrigen keine 300 Mrd. mehr sind, sondern Dank grob 10% Inflation nur noch 270 Mrd.) und unseren Wohlstand auf Pump absichern und unsere Kinder- und Kindeskinder abbezahlen lassen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das die Preise für alle noch bezahlbar bleiben.


Genau das wird nicht passieren.
Stelle dich auf eine weitere Verarmung unterer und mittlerer Einkommensschichten ein.

Und nein, der plakative Schrei nach noch höherer Besteuerung von höheren Einkommen wird kaum die Themen lösen können.

Plakative, überschlägige Rechnung:
Alleinverdiener, Steuerklasse 3 mit 1 Kind mit 200.000 € brutto bekommt am Ende des Tages jetzt schon fast 80.000 € Steuerlast:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machste jetzt noch 10% Steuern drauf, lohnt es sich nicht mehr, einen 16 h Tag 7 Tage die Woche zu machen, weil der dann das Gleiche wie einer mit "nur" 150.000 € netto verdienen würde.
Das wird dann "Dienst nach Vorschrift" und über die Republik allgemein wird das zu einem (deutlich) geringeren BIP führen, als man über Steuern einkassiert, alternativ geht der Leistungsträger irgendwohin, wo es weniger Steuern zu löhnen gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein machbarer Weg, auch für die Spitzenverdiener wäre bei Gehältern jenseits von 500.000 €/anno, aber hey, über wie viele Personen reden wir da in D.?
20.000?
40.000?
60.000?

Bei > 25 Mio. Arbeitnehmern in D. reden wir hier über einen irrelevanten Beitrag zur Gesamtsumme...


----------



## chill_eule (26. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Leute!

Bitte nicht zu weit vom Thema abdriften.

Viele der letzten Beiträge gehören entweder in unseren Bundesregierungs-thread oder sind komplett OT 

Macht mir hier keine neue Baustelle auf


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

Allgemein die Steuerpolitik und wie raus aus der Inflationskiste sehe ich aber schon  bei der BR angesiedelt oder?


----------



## chill_eule (26. Oktober 2022)

Natürlich kann man die "Zukunft der EU" nicht komplett losgelöst von unserer BR abhandeln.
Aber die Gehälter der DHL und Delivery Hero Sklaven Mitarbeiter in D sind nun kaum relevant für die EU als Ganzes.

Es soll hier nur nicht ausschließlich um _unsere_ Politik gehen, wenn das Thema nun mal die gesamte EU ist. 
Also bitte auch über andere Regierungen meckern


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2022)

@compisucher: Das sehe anders. Und auch deine Jahresverdienste, welche du genannt hast, sind schon relativ hoch und spiegeln nicht die Löhne/Einkommen von normalen Arbeitskräften wieder.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber die Gehälter der DHL und Delivery Hero Sklaven Mitarbeiter in D sind nun kaum relevant für die EU als Ganzes.


Das hat auch mit anderen Ländern der EU zu tun. Weil billige Arbeitskräfte oft aus Osteuropa kommen.

Die Inflation hat auch mit Europa zu tun.


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man die "Zukunft der EU" nicht komplett losgelöst von unserer BR abhandeln.
> Aber die Gehälter der DHL und Delivery Hero Sklaven Mitarbeiter in D sind nun kaum relevant für die EU als Ganzes.
> 
> Es soll hier nur nicht ausschließlich um _unsere_ Politik gehen, wenn das Thema nun mal die gesamte EU ist.
> Also bitte auch über andere Regierungen meckern


Nun ja, Delivery Hero ist als Konzern in einem viertel der EU vertreten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und DHL in der ganzen EU.

insofern reden wir hier durchaus über ein äußerst relevantes EU-Thema und der Harmonisierung auf dem Arbeitsmarkt, finde zumindest ich...

Der Wettbewerbsmaßstab wird immer dort liegen, wo die niedrigsten Gehälter sind und beeinflussen dadurch natürlich auch das Lohngefüge der jeweiligen deutschen MAs.

Die EU ist derzeit ein Flickenteppich von Mindestlöhnen (die ihre Gründe haben):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.dgb.de/schwerpunkt/mindestlohn/++co++f1183d2a-cd8a-11e4-ade1-52540023ef1a

Es liegt also auf der Hand, dass insbesondere im Billiglohnsektor weiterhin EU-weit  "outgesourced" wird und ein Geringverdiener in D. mit dem Billigmindestlohn aus z. B. Ungarn konkurriert.
Problem dabei: 
Bei z. B. Ungarnlohn mit 3,21 € fasst ein Deutscher nix mehr an.
Das bei uns eingeführte Bürgergeld tendiert in Relation zum EU-Ausland zu einem "bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen".
Das ist nett + schön für den Nutzer, aber wer zum Teufel soll das in der Zukunft alles bezahlen?



RyzA schrieb:


> @compisucher: Das sehe anders. Und auch deine Jahresverdienste, welche du genannt hast, sind schon relativ hoch und spiegeln nicht die Löhne/Einkommen von normalen Arbeitskräften wieder.


Die sind sogar sehr hoch, aber es ging mir nicht um irgendeinen Durchschnittsverdiener, sondern um die unsägliche Diskussion, dann werden Besserverdiener eben noch mehr zur Kasse gebeten.
Das ist aus meinen Augen "Sozi-Propaganda", die von den eigentlichen Themen völlig ablenken.
Die sind primär die Löhne/Gehälter in allen Berufsgruppen so weit anzuheben, dass Arbeit sich lohnt, ja lohnen muss, Sozialhilfe/Bürgergeld daher dann eingespart werden kann und über den Hebel "Masse an Arbeitnehmern" ungleich mehr Steuern in die Staatskasse gespült wird.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das hat auch mit anderen Ländern der EU zu tun. Weil billige Arbeitskräfte oft aus Osteuropa kommen.


Genau


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Inflation hat auch mit Europa zu tun.


Siehe Geldpolitik der EZB, bzw. den 20jährigen Tiefschlaf mit 0-Zins und Gelddruckmaschine...


----------



## Poulton (26. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Allgemein die Steuerpolitik und wie raus aus der Inflationskiste sehe ich aber schon  bei der BR angesiedelt oder?


Sicher das es beim Betriebsrat angesiedelt ist?


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sozialhilfe/Bürgergeld daher dann eingespart werden kann und über den Hebel "Masse an Arbeitnehmern" ungleich mehr Steuern in die Staatskasse gespült wird.


Ne, die Sätze oder Satz muß sogar noch erhöht werden. Das kommt ja auch endlich mit dem Bürgergeld im nächsten Jahr. Man kann nicht bei den Ärmsten der Armen anfangen zu streichen.
Und Arbeit lohnt sich dann, wenn die Arbeitgeber angemessen bezahlen.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ne, die Sätze oder Satz muß sogar noch erhöht werden. Das kommt ja auch endlich mit dem Bürgergeld im nächsten Jahr. Man kann nicht bei den Ärmsten der Armen anfangen zu streichen.


Da bin ich anderer Meinung.
Du hast an anderer Stelle den Thread über den Freiheitsbegriff eröffnet.
Mit dem Bürgergeld wird aus meiner Sicht die Grundlage für die Option "bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen geschaffen.
Gleichzeitig entwickeln sich autoritäre Tendenzen in der EU, welche weitergehende "Überwachung" der Bürger zulässt, Stichworte digitale Währung, Bonus-Malus-System usw..

Sprich, wir stehen am Anfang einer Entwicklung, die in einer Dystopie einer Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft enden kann (nicht zwangsläufig muss).
Jene Minderheit, die Arbeitet und bestimmt und die "schweigende Mehrheit", die ohne finanzielle Sorgen vor sich hin Leben, aber bei jedem Fehlverhalten gleich welcher Art über die Zuwendungen steuerbar sind.

Das ist nicht die Zukunft, die ich möchte...



RyzA schrieb:


> Und Arbeit lohnt sich dann, wenn die Arbeitgeber angemessen bezahlen.


Was ist angemessen?
Angemessene Entlohung fängt dort an, wo sich der Arbeitnehmer auf seine Bildung berufen kann.
Erstes Ziel muss also sei, Bildungschancen für jeden zu installieren.

Dann kann auch über angemessene Bezahlung geredet werden.

Meiner Meinung nach erhält der Mensch dann auch eben Freiheit, wenn er selbstbestimmt definiert, wie viel er verdienen möchte.
Es also von seiner persönlichen Leistung abhängt, ob er reich wird oder nicht.
Und nicht von seiner sozialen Herkunft.

Der Satz müsste m. M. nach also lauten: Arbeit muss sich immer lohnen und dergestalt, dass Sozialhilfe (egal wie man das Kind dann nennt) keine Option ist.


Der aus meiner Sicht logische Weg ist also, selbst den heutigen Niedriglohnsektor finanziell so zu bedienen, dass ein vom Staat unabhängiges Leben möglich ist bei gleichzeitiger weiterer Kürzung  der jetzigen Harz IV oder Bürgergeldzuwendungen, dass Sozialhilfe keine Lebensoption mehr darstellt.

Mit Sicherheit gibt es eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl von Menschen, die aus Gründen gar nicht arbeiten können.
aber es ist nicht die Mehrheit der Sozialhilfeempfänger und für eine begrenzte Anzahl von solche Schutzbedürftigen müssen eben Sonderlösungen entwickelt werden.


Poulton schrieb:


> Sicher das es beim Betriebsrat angesiedelt ist?


BR = Bundesregierung war gemeint.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mit dem Bürgergeld wird aus meiner Sicht die Grundlage für die Option "bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen geschaffen.


Nö. Dadurch wird in erster Linie der Verwaltungsaufwand minimiert. Ein "Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen" halte ich auch eher für utopisch.


compisucher schrieb:


> Sprich, wir stehen am Anfang einer Entwicklung, die in einer Dystopie einer Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft enden kann (nicht zwangsläufig muss).


Wir leben quasi schon in einer 2 Klassen-Gesellschaft. Und die Schere zwischen arm und reich wird immer größer. Wenn nicht etwas dagegen unternommen wird.


compisucher schrieb:


> Was ist angemessen?
> Angemessene Entlohung fängt dort an, wo sich der Arbeitnehmer auf seine Bildung berufen kann.
> Erstes Ziel muss also sei, Bildungschancen für jeden zu installieren.


Ja Bildung ist sehr wichtig.


compisucher schrieb:


> Dann kann auch über angemessene Bezahlung geredet werden.


Auch diejenigen, welche kein hohe Qualifikation haben, müssen angemessen bezahlt werden. Meistens sind das auch solche, die die Drecksjobs  für andere machen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach erhält der Mensch dann auch eben Freiheit, wenn er selbstbestimmt definiert, wie viel er verdienen möchte.
> Es also von seiner persönlichen Leistung abhängt, ob er reich wird oder nicht.
> Und nicht von seiner sozialen Herkunft.


Was für ein Quatsch. Natürlich spielt die soziale Herkunft eine große Rolle.
Dazu kann @AzRa-eL  bestimmt auch noch was zu sagen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Der Satz müsste m. M. nach also lauten: Arbeit muss sich immer lohnen und dergestalt, dass Sozialhilfe (egal wie man das Kind dann nennt) keine Option ist.
> 
> Der aus meiner Sicht logische Weg ist also, selbst den heutigen Niedriglohnsektor finanziell so zu bedienen, dass ein vom Staat unabhängiges Leben möglich ist bei gleichzeitiger weiterer Kürzung  der jetzigen Harz IV oder Bürgergeldzuwendungen, dass Sozialhilfe keine Lebensoption mehr darstellt.


Und was ist wenn die Betriebe, aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer , die Löhne nicht mehr zahlen wollen oder können? Oder jemand arbeitslos wird und so schnell keinen neuen Job findet? Dann steht er auf der Straße oder was?

Man kann doch nicht einfach das Sozialsystem abschaffen... was für ein Hirngespinst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was für ein Quatsch. Natürlich spielt die soziale Herkunft eine große Rolle.
> Dazu kann @AzRa-eL  bestimmt auch noch was zu sagen.


Erstmal vielen Dank, dass du mich als "Experten" in diese Diskussion eingeladen hast 

Aber ich glaube, dass Compisucher genau den gleichen Standpunkt hier wie du vertritt und du ihn daher missverstanden hast.


compisucher schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach erhält der Mensch dann auch eben Freiheit, wenn er selbstbestimmt definiert, wie viel er verdienen möchte.
> Es also von seiner persönlichen Leistung abhängt, ob er reich wird oder nicht.
> Und nicht von seiner sozialen Herkunft.


Hier spricht er von einem gesellschaftlichen Ideal, in dem die eigene Leistung den Wohlstand des Menschen definiert und nicht seine Herkunft.
Ihr seid aber beide in der Annahme, dass im hier und jetzt die soziale Herkunft maßgeblich für Reichtum/Armut ist.
Von daher teilt ihr doch in diesem Punkt die selbe Meinung, oder nicht?


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank, dass du mich als "Experten" in diese Diskussion eingeladen hast
> 
> Aber ich glaube, dass Compisucher genau den gleichen Standpunkt hier wie du vertritt und du ihn daher missverstanden hast.
> 
> ...


Er meint das durch mehr Bildung automatisch alles besser wird. Und alle tolle Abschlüsse und Ausbildungen haben um dann dementsprechende Löhne einzufordern. Das wird es nicht geben.
Es wird immer Menschen mit schlechteren Abschlüssen geben ( was vielfältige Ursachen haben kann) und es wird auch den Niedriglohnsektor weiterhin geben,
@compisucher fordert außerdem die Abschaffung von Sozialleistungen was ich ganz daneben finde.
Also ob man sich auf die Arbeitgeber und die Wirtschaft verlassen könnte.

Wir leben immer noch in einen Sozialstaat. Und das soll auch so bleiben. Soziale Absicherungen sind wichtig.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir leben quasi schon in einer 2 Klassen-Gesellschaft.


Genau das ist das Problem und ich möchte nicht, dass es noch größer wird.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und die Schere zwischen arm und reich wird immer größer. Wenn nicht etwas dagegen unternommen wird.


Die Lösung ist aber nicht: Geld für nix tun, sondern angemessene Entlohnung für ein unterstützungsfreies und somit unabhängiges Leben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Auch diejenigen, welche kein hohe Qualifikation haben, müssen angemessen bezahlt werden. Meistens sind das auch solche, die die Drecksjobs  für andere machen.


Ich habe nix anderes geschrieben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Was für ein Quatsch. Natürlich spielt die soziale Herkunft eine große Rolle.
> Dazu kann @AzRa-eL  bestimmt auch noch was zu sagen.


Ich glaube, du hast mich inhaltlich nicht ganz verstanden.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn die Betriebe, aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer , die Löhne nicht mehr zahlen wollen oder können? Oder jemand arbeitslos wird und so schnell keinen neuen Job findet? Dann steht er auf der Straße oder was?


Wir reden ja über  die Langzeitunterstützung, wie auch immer die aussieht.
Bei eintretender Arbeitslosigkeit gibts zunächst mal Arbeitslosengeld.

Die aktuellen Krisen mal ausgenommen, herrscht Fachkräftemangel in nahezu allen Branchen.
Meine Boomergeneration scheidet demnächst aus dem Arbeitsleben.
Es werden somit in den nächsten 10-15 Jahren ständig um die 2 Mio. Arbeitskräfte jährlich  fehlen (!).

JEDER, der halbwegs was leistet und heute zum Chef geht, bekommt mehr Geld, weil der die guten Leute halten will.
Jeder Chef, der ablehnend reagiert, ist fehl am Platze und das Unternehmen wird über kurz oder lang nicht am Markt mehr sein.
Der Arbeitnehmer ha also derzeit die besten Chancen, was aus sich zu machen, ohne rot zu werden...


RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht einfach das Sozialsystem abschaffen... was für ein Hirngespinst.


Habe ich doch nicht geschrieben.
Es geht mir darum, die Abhängigkeit Vieler vom Sozialsystem zu verringern. Thats all.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er meint das durch mehr Bildung automatisch alles besser wird. Und alle tolle Abschlüsse und Ausbildungen haben um dann dementsprechende Löhne einzufordern. Das wird es nicht geben.
> Es wird immer Menschen mit schlechteren Abschlüssen geben ( was vielfältige Ursachen haben kann) und es wird auch den Niedriglohnsektor weiterhin geben,
> @compisucher fordert außerdem die Abschaffung von Sozialleistungen was ich ganz daneben finde.
> Also ob man sich auf die Arbeitgeber und die Wirtschaft verlassen könnte.
> ...


Hier gehe ich im großen und ganzen mit.
Es wird im Spektrum einer Gesellschaft immer "schwächere" Mitglieder geben. Wichtig ist, dass eine Wohlstandsgesellschaft, und nichts anderes ist Deutschland in meinen Augen, durch ihr Sozialsystem auch ihren schwächeren Mitgliedern ein würdevolles Leben ermöglicht.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er meint das durch mehr Bildung automatisch alles besser wird.


Das ist die langfristige Perspektive, ja.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und alle tolle Abschlüsse und Ausbildungen haben um dann dementsprechende Löhne einzufordern. Das wird es nicht geben.


Nein, das geht auch jetzts chon, wenn einer ungelernt ist.
Die Leute müssen aber lernen, das Maul aufzumachen und sich nicht in die Abhängigkeitsecke drängeln zu lasen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es wird immer Menschen mit schlechteren Abschlüssen geben ( was vielfältige Ursachen haben kann) und es wird auch den Niedriglohnsektor weiterhin geben,


Zweifellos.


RyzA schrieb:


> @compisucher fordert außerdem die Abschaffung von Sozialleistungen was ich ganz daneben finde.


Habe ich nicht.
Nur mag ich keine Gießkannen aus der roten Wohlfühlbevölkerungsberuhigungsecke.


RyzA schrieb:


> Also ob man sich auf die Arbeitgeber und die Wirtschaft verlassen könnte.


Man kann sich nur auf sich selbst verlassen und das funktioniert auch nur dann, wenn man Selbstbewußtsein entwickelt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wir leben immer noch in einen Sozialstaat.


Schon lange nicht mehr, wenn ich mir z. B. das Gesundheitssystem und die Altenpflege so anschaue...



RyzA schrieb:


> Und das soll auch so bleiben.


Es muss optimiert werden und gezielt auf die tatsächlich Bedürftigen ausgerichtet werden.


RyzA schrieb:


> Soziale Absicherungen sind wichtig.


Es ist deshalb "wichtig", weil viele Zukunftsängste haben.
Also muss doch das primäre Ziel sein Zukunftsängste abzubauen und selbstständige und selbstbewußte Bürger im Staat zu haben, oder?


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe nix anderes geschrieben.



Doch du hast geschrieben:


compisucher schrieb:


> Was ist angemessen?
> Angemessene Entlohung fängt dort an, wo sich der Arbeitnehmer auf seine Bildung berufen kann.
> Erstes Ziel muss also sei, Bildungschancen für jeden zu installieren.
> Dann kann auch über angemessene Bezahlung geredet werden.



Als wenn das die ultimative Lösung wäre. Es wird immer Menschen mit schlechteren Abschlüssen geben. Und die müssen auch angemessen bezahlt werden, für die Arbeiten die sie tun.



compisucher schrieb:


> Habe ich doch nicht geschrieben.
> Es geht mir darum, die Abhängigkeit Vieler vom Sozialsystem zu verringern. Thats all.


Doch:


compisucher schrieb:


> Der aus meiner Sicht logische Weg ist also, selbst den heutigen Niedriglohnsektor finanziell so zu bedienen, dass ein vom Staat unabhängiges Leben möglich ist bei gleichzeitiger *weiterer Kürzung der jetzigen Harz IV oder Bürgergeldzuwendungen, dass Sozialhilfe keine Lebensoption mehr darstellt.*


Sozialleistungen sollten weder gekürzt noch gestrichen werden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist deshalb "wichtig", weil viele Zukunftsängste haben.
> Also muss doch das primäre Ziel sein Zukunftsängste abzubauen und selbstständige und selbstbewußte Bürger im Staat zu haben, oder?


Ich möchte mich nicht alleine auf die Wirtschaft verlassen. Sonst haben wir hier bald  so ein System wie in den USA.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

Nicht alle Sozialleistungen, nur die "Ergänzenden", aufgrund eines so niedrigen Lohnes, dass man nicht davon leben kann und weiterhin auf Hartz 4 angewiesen ist. 
Ergo Mindestlohn soll angehoben werden.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Als wenn das die ultimative Lösung wäre.


Das ist die Hauptlösung für die Zukunft.
Mein ganzes Geschreibsel betrachtet nicht das jetzt, sondern eine mögliche Zukunft.

Und ich kann nur erneut davor warnen, mit erhöhten Sozialzuwendungen eine willenlose Masse an Bürgern II. Klasse heranzüchten zu wollen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Sozialleistungen sollten weder gekürzt noch gestrichen werden.


Den Vorsatz bitte berücksichtigen:
_Der aus meiner Sicht logische Weg ist also, selbst den heutigen Niedriglohnsektor finanziell so zu bedienen, dass ein vom Staat unabhängiges Leben möglich (ist)_

Ich will eine perspektivische Gesellschaft, die es gar nicht nötig hat, Sozialleistungen beziehen zu müssen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ergo Mindestlohn soll angehoben werden.


Davon rede ich schon seit Monaten.



compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist die Hauptlösung für die Zukunft.
> Mein ganzes Geschreibsel betrachtet nicht das jetzt, sondern eine mögliche Zukunft.


Das ist mir klar aber auch dann wird nicht jeder Abitur haben.


compisucher schrieb:


> Und ich kann nur erneut davor warnen, mit erhöhten Sozialzuwendungen eine *willenlose Masse* an Bürgern II. Klasse heranzüchten zu wollen.


"Willenlose Masse " kann man auch mit "Faule Säue" ersetzen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich will eine perspektivische Gesellschaft, die es gar nicht nötig hat, Sozialleistungen beziehen zu müssen.


Dann möchtest du ein System wie in den USA. Wo es praktisch keine sozialen Absicherungen gibt.
Wer seinen Job verliert, landet quasi auf der Straße und muß zusehen wie er klarkommt.
Und wenn er krank ist kann er sich keine Behandlung beim Arzt leisten.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich will eine perspektivische Gesellschaft, die es gar nicht nötig hat, Sozialleistungen beziehen zu müssen.


Wird es aber nie geben, da es in einer Gesellschaft immer Verlierer geben wird und zum anderen wird die Gesellschaft immer die mit füttern müssen, die nicht Teil des Systems sein wollen.
In einer perfekten Welt würden wir alle die Jobs machen, die uns Spaß bringen aber wir leben nicht in einer perfekten Welt.
Was wir brauchen sind weltweite Standards, die nicht ausgehoben werden können.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar aber auch dann wird nicht jeder Abitur haben.


Allgemeine Bildung hat rein gar nichts mit der Endqualifikation zu tun.
Es geht darum, dass egal welcher formaler Schulabschluss vorliegt, deutliche z. B. Rechtschreibschwächen vorhanden sind.
Bei mir gehen wöchentlich 10-20 Bewerbungen ein, das kann man sich nicht ausmalen.

Aber noch viel mehr.
Sozialkompetenz ganz großes Thema.
Wo genau in welcher Schule wird darauf vorbereitet?

Migranten, sozial schwache Familien usw., quasi der Rand der Gesellschaft.
Wer genau sorgt dafür, dass jedes Schulkind einen Laptop bekommt?
Wer genau sorgt dafür, dass diese Kinder gleiche Bildungschancen bekommen?

Das ganze ist ein sozialpolitische Thema weit über das hinaus wie "jeder soll Abitur machen".

Das ist Quatsch, der überwiegende Bedarf liegt bei Kompetenten, ausreichend gebildeten Arbeitnehmern im produzierenden wie dienstleistungsorientierten Industrie/Gewerbe.



RyzA schrieb:


> "Willenlose Masse " kann man auch mit "Faule Säue" ersetzen.


Nein, die bisherige Sozialpolitik zieht meinethalben genau diesen Typus heran, keine Ahnung.
Die überwiegende Mehrheit ist aber nicht so.
Es werden Abhängigkeitsfallen aufgebaut, aus denen die Menschen nicht mehr herauskommen, ja z. T. gar nicht mehr wollen, weil es an Perspektiven fehlt.

Man muss an die Menschen glauben, Chancen geben, Potentiale erkennen.

Vor mir saß vor gut vier Jahren einer ohne Hauptschulabschluss, zwei Lehren abgebrochen. Harz IV Empfänger.
 F: "Wie willst du leben?"
A: "Motorrad fahren"
F: "Haste eines"
A:"Neee, zu teuer"
"Mach dir nen Deal: Ich kaufe dir die Kiste und du stotterst die ab, dafür bekomme ich dich als Elektrikerlehrling und du macht Abendschule den Hauptschulabschluss nach"

Was soll ich sagen:
Funzt, mein bester Geselle ever, schafft wie ein Brunnenputzer, Bike schon längst abbezahlt,  denkt daran, sich Wohneigentum anzuschaffen - Chance ergriffen.

Was wäre aus dem geworden, wenn er die nächsten 20 Jahre Harzler gewesen wäre??



RyzA schrieb:


> Dann möchtest du ein System wie in den USA. Wo es praktisch keine sozialen Absicherungen gibt.


Nein, das ist reine kapitalistische Marktwirtschaft.
Das System funktioniert deshalb nicht, weil zu wenig in die Ausbildung der Menschen gesteckt wird.
Einmal Hilfsarbeiter, immer Hilfsarbeiter.
Die soziale Absicherung soll jener erhalten, der ohne eigenes Verschulden nicht in der Lage ist, für sich und seinen Lebensunterhalt zu sorgen - ganz einfach.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn er krank ist kann er sich keine Behandlung beim Arzt leisten.


Das können sich selbst Normalverdiener in den USA kaum leisten...


----------



## Buchseite (27. Oktober 2022)

Die EU ist nach meiner Meinung zu einem Regulationsmonster gworden. Es kann nicht sein, dass ein EU Parlament Sachen bestimmt oder eingreift  von nationaler Tragweite eines jeweiligen Landes. Es gibt zwar Europawahlen, aber ich wähle dort nicht mehr und fühle mich auch nicht vertreten von diesem Parlament. Ich wähle hier in Deutschland  mein Parlament, und so können Politiker von außerhalb meiner Meinung nicht in die jeweilige Staatsführung  eines autonomen Staates eingreifen.  Das geht mir alles zu weit. Dieser Apparat wird immer weiter aufgebläht, man muß einfach mal zählen wieviel Kommissionen es schon gibt. Und zwei Wirkungsstätten. Straßburg und Brüssel. Das sagt schon alles. Und Politiker die hier "nix" reißen, findet man dann da wieder.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird es aber nie geben, da es in einer Gesellschaft immer Verlierer geben wird


die es zu minimieren gilt


Threshold schrieb:


> und zum anderen wird die Gesellschaft immer die mit füttern müssen, die nicht Teil des Systems sein wollen.


Wer nicht Teil des Systems sein will, braucht vom System auch keine Unterstützung - ganz einfach.


Threshold schrieb:


> In einer perfekten Welt würden wir alle die Jobs machen, die uns Spaß bringen aber wir leben nicht in einer perfekten Welt.
> Was wir brauchen sind weltweite Standards, die nicht ausgehoben werden können.


Wie oben geschrieben, brauchts nicht den Traumjob, sondern den Job mit auskömmlicher Bezahlung und Chancengleichheit.
Standards?

Um  mal wieder den Schwenk zur EU hinzubekommen:
Quelle: https://eur-lex.europa.eu/summary/c...cy.html?root_default=SUM_1_CODED=17&locale=de

_Die EU dient als Katalysator für den sozialen Wandel und versucht, faire und gut funktionierende Arbeitsmärkte und Sozialschutzsysteme gemäß den 20 Grundsätzen der *Europäischen Säule sozialer Rechte* zu unterstützen. Im Einklang mit dem Aktionsplan der Europäischen Säule sozialer Rechte sollen bis 2030 mindestens 78 % der Menschen im Alter von 20 bis 64 Jahren einen Arbeitsplatz haben, mindestens 60 % aller Erwachsenen sollen jedes Jahr an Fortbildungen teilnehmen, und die Zahl der von Armut oder sozialer Ausgrenzung bedrohten Menschen soll um mindestens 15 Millionen, darunter mindestens 5 Millionen Kinder, sinken._

Was soll der Mist?
Warum nicht 100% als Zielsetzung?
Warum kein Mensch in Armut in der EU als Ziel setzen?

Ich führe mein Unternehmen so, dass die Zielstange gerade noch so mit ausgestreckten Händen erreichbar ist.
Wird es erreicht, gibts richtig Belohnung.

Was soll ich von einer EU halten, die als Zielsetzung den kleinsten Gemeinsamen Nenner als Zielsetzung definiert, der mutmaßlich jetzt schon erfüllt wird?
Das ist Bullshit hoch 24 und garantiert nicht ambitioniert.

Es ist den meisten Menschen immer noch nicht klar, dass man nur dann vorankommt, wenn man auf die Kacke haut und scheitert, wenn man vorsichtig drum herum geht.

Wo genau sind all die Menschen hin, die nicht nur herumlabern, sondern richtig anpacken...?


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Standards?


Mir geht es um Standards, was Verdienst, Steuern, Nachhaltigkeit usw. angeht.
Kein Land sollte sich irgendwie Vorteile herausnehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was soll ich von einer EU halten, die als Zielsetzung den kleinsten Gemeinsamen Nenner als Zielsetzung definiert, der mutmaßlich jetzt schon erfüllt wird?
> Das ist Bullshit hoch 24 und garantiert nicht ambitioniert.


Das ist aber Politik und Demokratie=Kompromiss.
Das kannst mit du mit deinem Laden/Firma  0,0 vergleichen.
Es ist schon ein riesen Unterschied, ob Kleinbetrieb bis 20 Mitarbeiter, mittlerer Betrieb bis 500 und alles darüber.
Um so mehr Leute, Abteilungen etc. um so größer die Kompromisse.
Ich selber musste mich schon gehörig umstellen beim Wechsel der Betriebsgröße und bin auch schon angeeckt im Berufsleben, bei Großunternehmen kann man mit Dynamik und Entscheidungfreude, auch sehr schnell sehr großes Misstrauen hervorrufen, vom öffentlichen Dienst reden wir mal lieber überhaupt nicht. Auch gibt es riesen Unterschiede, bei Vertriebsorientiertheit oder eher Schabearbeitung oder Einkauf.
Die Arbeit im Stadtparlament ist nochmal was völlig anderes und so viel Unterschied ist es dann auch nicht, von einem größeren Stadtparlament, zum  Landesparlament und Bundestag.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir geht es um Standards, was Verdienst, Steuern, Nachhaltigkeit usw. angeht.
> Kein Land sollte sich irgendwie Vorteile herausnehmen.


Konsequenter Weise müssten dann die Mindestlöhne EU weit harmonisiert sein, oder?
OK, noch ein bisserl Arbeit bis dahin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Allgemeine Bildung hat rein gar nichts mit der Endqualifikation zu tun.
> Es geht darum, dass egal welcher formaler Schulabschluss vorliegt, deutliche z. B. Rechtschreibschwächen vorhanden sind.
> Bei mir gehen wöchentlich 10-20 Bewerbungen ein, das kann man sich nicht ausmalen.


In der Realität sieht das aber anders aus. Da wird fleissig vorselektiert.
Ausser vielleicht mitlerweile im Handwerk, da dort viele Ausbildungsplätze fehlen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Aber noch viel mehr.
> Sozialkompetenz ganz großes Thema.


Dazu gehört es aber auch zu wissen, dass es eine Solidargemeinschaft gibt in denen die Stärkeren mehr einzahlen.
Und die ganz Armen vom Staat aufgefangen und abgesichert werden.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die soziale Absicherung soll jener erhalten, der ohne eigenes Verschulden nicht in der Lage ist, für sich und seinen Lebensunterhalt zu sorgen - ganz einfach.


Auch diejenigen welche keine Jobs *finden*. Es wird immer so getan als wenn die meisten ALG II Empfänger keine Lust zum arbeiten hätten.



compisucher schrieb:


> Konsequenter Weise müssten dann die Mindestlöhne EU weit harmonisiert sein, oder?
> OK, noch ein bisserl Arbeit bis dahin...
> 
> 
> ...



Man wird nie die Mindestlöhne auf ein einheitliches Level anpassen können. Schon alleine weil die Lebenserhaltungskosten in den einzelnen Ländern unterschiedlich hoch sind.


----------



## Buchseite (27. Oktober 2022)

Man möchte und soll ja die anderen Staaten, die in einer Gemeinschaft sind  oder nicht drin sind, unterstützen, aber bitte mit Augenmaß.
Wenn es im eigenen Land klemmt (Kaputte Brücken, marode Schulen, marode Straßen etc.) kommt es bei den Leuten nicht mehr gut an, wenn man andere mehr unterstützt als die eigenen Bürger.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2022)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Die EU ist nach meiner Meinung zu einem Regulationsmonster gworden. Es kann nicht sein, dass ein EU Parlament Sachen bestimmt oder eingreift  von nationaler Tragweite eines jeweiligen Landes. Es gibt zwar Europawahlen, aber ich wähle dort nicht mehr und fühle mich auch nicht vertreten von diesem Parlament. Ich wähle hier in Deutschland  mein Parlament, und so können Politiker von außerhalb meiner Meinung nicht in die jeweilige Staatsführung  eines autonomen Staates eingreifen.  Das geht mir alles zu weit. Dieser Apparat wird immer weiter aufgebläht, man muß einfach mal zählen wieviel Kommissionen es schon gibt. Und zwei Wirkungsstätten. Straßburg und Brüssel. Das sagt schon alles. Und Politiker die hier "nix" reißen, findet man dann da wieder.


Hast du außer "Stammtischparolen" auch vielleicht mal Argumente?
Die EU ist ein Zusammenschluss, gegründet auf rechtlich verbindlichen Verträgen, die alle Mitglieder unterschrieben und akzeptiert haben.








						Vertrag von Lissabon – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






Buchseite schrieb:


> Man möchte und soll ja die anderen Staaten, die in einer Gemeinschaft sind oder nicht drin sind, unterstützen, aber bitte mit Augenmaß.
> Wenn es im eigenen Land klemmt (Kaputte Brücken, marode Schulen, marode Straßen etc.) kommt es bei den Leuten nicht mehr gut an, wenn man andere mehr unterstützt als die eigenen Bürger.


Schon höchst merkwürdig, das zu letzt der Infrastrukturfonds des Bundes nicht abgerufenen Gelder in Höhe von 45 Milliarden Euro aufwies, weil Städte, Landkreise  und Gemeinden nicht in der Lage sind, diese Gelder durch Planfestellungsverfahren abzurufen. "Leider" ist Deutschland nunmal ein Rechtsstaat, da gibt es kein Geld auf Zuruf, sondern man muss eben in der Lage sein, die Prozesse und Verfahren einzuhalten/auszuführen, wenn man Geld für öffentliche Zwecke und Infrastruktur ausgeben möchte!


----------



## Buchseite (27. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon höchst merkwürdig, das zu letzt der Infrastrukturfonds des Bundes nicht abgerufenen Gelder in Höhe von 45 Milliarden Euro aufwies, weil Städte, Landkreise  und Gemeinden nicht in der Lage sind, diese Gelder durch Planfestellungsverfahren abzurufen. "Leider" ist Deutschland nunmal ein Rechtsstaat, da gibt es kein Geld auf Zuruf, sondern man muss eben in der Lage sein, die Prozesse und Verfahren einzuhalten/auszuführen, wenn man Geld für öffentliche Zwecke und Infrastruktur ausgeben möchte!


Wenn die Länder zu dämlich sind dies zu tun kann ich auch nix dafür. Der ganze Regierungsapparat ist hier ja auch zu träge und aufgebläht, das wird ja durch Deine Aussage genau bestätigt,  und könnte meines Erachtens auch mal eine Verschlankungr vertragen. Pöstchen hier, Pöstchen dort. Und wenn nix frei ist ab in die EU.....


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2022)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Wenn die Länder zu dämlich dafür sind dies zu tun kann ich auch nix dafür. Der ganze Regierungsapparat ist hier ja auch zu träge und aufgebläht, das wird ja durch Deine Aussage genau bestätigt,  und könnte meines Erachtens auch mal eine Verschlankungr vertragen. Pöstchen hier, Pöstchen dort. Und wenn nix frei ist ab in die EU.....


Also das Bauamt, Straßenverkehrsamt etc. in deiner Stadt, Landkreis, Gemeinde ist ein Regierungsapparat? 
Vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken was ein Verwaltungsapparat und was ein Regierungsapparat ist......


----------



## Eckism (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Konsequenter Weise müssten dann die Mindestlöhne EU weit harmonisiert sein, oder?
> OK, noch ein bisserl Arbeit bis dahin...
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso viel Arbeitet? Alle auf 83 Cent/h die Stunde und alles ist einheitlich,..wie manche von Träumen.^^


----------



## Buchseite (27. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also das Bauamt, Straßenverkehrsamt etc. in deiner Stadt, Landkreis, Gemeinde ist ein Regierungsapparat?
> Vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken was ein Verwaltungsapparat und was ein Regierungsapparat ist......


Sorry, man ist ja so entfremded von der Politik, weil man sich als Bürger nicht daran beteiligen kann, nur um zu wählen vielleicht. Das man Verwaltungsbehörde mir Regierungsbehörde verwechselt. Aber die Verwaltungsbehörden regiern uns ja auch hab ich manchmal den Eindruck.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Konsequenter Weise müssten dann die Mindestlöhne EU weit harmonisiert sein, oder?
> OK, noch ein bisserl Arbeit bis dahin...


Der Mindestlohn muss natürlich an die Kaufkraft des Landes angepasst sein. Es darf eben nicht sein, dass ein Land mit niedrigen Steuern lockt, wie das Irland oder Holland machen.
Langfristig gesehen muss es das Ziel sein, einen einheitlichen Mindestlohn zu haben.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2022)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Sorry, man ist ja so entfremded von der Politik, weil man sich als Bürger nicht daran beteiligen kann, nur um zu wählen vielleicht. Das man Verwaltungsbehörde mir Regierungsbehörde verwechselt. Aber die Verwaltungsbehörden regiern uns ja auch hab ich manchmal den Eindruck.


Sie sind auf alle Fälle ein enorm wichtiger Bestandteil für einen funkltionierenden Staat!
Auch würde ich gerne die Frage der Entfremdung aufgreifen, weil mir wäre nicht bekannt, das es in Deutschland Hindernisse gibt, sich politisch zu engagieren und wählen zu lassen, darüber hinaus suchen alle Verwaltungen in Deutschland händeringend Mitarbeiter!
Kann es eher sein, das du dich entfremdet hast, als umgekehrt?
Ich frage das deshalb, weil mir schon seit 10-20 Jahren auffällt, das die Bürger in diesem Land zwar die Vorstellung haben, das der Staat dafür zuständig ist, für sie ganz persönlich mundgerechte gebratene Tauben zuzubereiten, umgekehrt aber die Allerweinigsten dazu bereit sind, sich ehrenamtlich oder anderweitig für diesen Staat und seine Funktion zu engagieren.


----------



## Buchseite (27. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sie sind auf alle Fälle ein enorm wichtiger Bestandteil für einen funkltionierenden Staat!
> Auch würde ich gerne die Frage der Entfremdung aufgreifen, weil mir wäre nicht bekannt, das es in Deutschland Hindernisse gibt, sich politisch zu engagieren und wählen zu lassen, darüber hinaus suchen alle Verwaltungen in Deutschland händeringend Mitarbeiter!
> Kann es eher sein, das du dich entfremdet hast, als umgekehrt?
> Ich frage das deshalb, weil mir schon seit 10-20 Jahren auffällt, das die Bürger in diesem Land zwar die Vorstellung haben, das der Staat dafür zuständig ist, für sie ganz persönlich mundgerechte gebratene Tauben zuzubereiten, umgekehrt aber die Allerweinigsten dazu bereit sind, sich ehrenamtlich oder anderweitig für diesen Staat und seine Funktion zu engagieren.


Ich denke Entfremdung entwickelt sich, aus desinteresse an den Sachen und der Politik. Man sieht es ja an der Wahlbeteiligung. Die Leute sind Politikmüde, da nützt auch keine Frohlockung sich zu beteiligen. Mal abgesehen vom Ehrenamt, das ist eine feine Sache, soll aber bitte nicht politisch angehaucht sein. Das Motto Wasser predigen und Wein trinken, dass paßt den Leuten nicht. Im Flieger ohne Masken, erwischt, dann brauchen alle keine mehr, als Beispiel. Die Politik macht sich damit nicht glaubwürdiger. Regieren von Wolke 7. Der Staat ist von uns angestellt und wird von uns bezahlt. Das wird vergessen. Den fliegen doch die gebratenen Tauben zu, nicht uns. Ich bin es satt am helligten Tag anzusehen, dass Oma Mathilde oder Opa Hans Flaschen sammeln muß, weil es vorne und hinten ned mehr reicht. Die Tafeln überrannt werden. Schöne Tauben. Die Leute verarmen hier doch immer mehr.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Langfristig gesehen muss es das Ziel sein, einen einheitlichen Mindestlohn zu haben.


Wie soll man das hinbekommen?


----------



## seahawk (27. Oktober 2022)

Dann wähle eine Partei, die das ändern will. Erlangt die genug Stimmen, kann sie das ändern. Tut sie das nicht, muss man halt davon ausgehen, dass diese Zustände eine Mehrheit der Wahlberechtigten nicht stören.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2022)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Man sieht es ja an der Wahlbeteiligung. Die Leute sind Politikmüde,


Kann ich nicht erkennen!








						Wahlbeteiligung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





Buchseite schrieb:


> da nützt auch keine Frohlockung sich zu beteiligen. Mal abgesehen vom Ehrenamt, das ist eine feine Sache, soll aber bitte nicht politisch angehaucht sein.


Wie soll das bitte gehen, jeder Kommunalpolitiker, ob im Stadtrat, Gemeinderat oder Landkreis ist ehrenamtlich tätig!
Das sind Ehrenämter!


Buchseite schrieb:


> Das Motto Wasser predigen und Wein trinken, dass paßt den Leuten nicht.


Als wenn das ein ausschließliches Problem der Politik wäre, wieviele "Normalsterbliche" in Deutschland leben genau nach diesem Motto?


Buchseite schrieb:


> Der Staat ist von uns angestellt und wird von uns bezahlt. Das wird vergessen. Den fliegen doch die gebratenen Tauben zu, nicht uns. Ich bin es satt am helligten Tag anzusehen, dass Oma Mathilde oder Opa Hans Flaschen sammeln muß, weil es vorne und hinten ned mehr reicht. Die Tafeln überrannt werden. Schöne Tauben. Die Leute verarmen hier doch immer mehr.


Dafür hast du sicherlich auch Belege und nicht nur einfach Behauptungen?!
Nenne doch mal ein Land auf dieser Welt, mit ähnlicher Größe, welches mehr Wohlstand und Soziale Absicherung für seine Bevölkerung zur Verfügung stellt?
Ich würde gerne Wissen wo das Gras denn so viel grüner ist?


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

Warum muss erst das Gras irgendwo grüner sein, um seinen eigenen Garten verschönern zu wollen?
Seltsame Einstellung


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Warum muss erst das Gras irgendwo grüner sein, um seinen eigenen Garten verschönern zu wollen?
> Seltsame Einstellung


Wenn man alles in Bausch und Bogen kritisiert, ohne jegliche Belege, hätte ich dann gerne gewusst, wo es denn so viel besser funktioniert.
Und natürlich kann man seinen Garten immer verbessern, aber dazu gehört auch der Wille, sich mal daran zu beteiligen und nicht immer darauf zu warten, dass es die "Anderen" tun und ständig von der Seitenlinie zu kritisieren!


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

Wieso sollte ich als Bürger nicht erwarten dürfen, dass Politiker meines Landes die Lebensbedingungen all seiner Bürger stetig verbessern?

Das alte Menschen aufgrund Armut leergut sammeln, darf definitiv kritisiert werden, und das bedarf dann auch keine Rechtfertigung oder irgendwelche relativierende, internationale Vergleiche.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das alte Menschen aufgrund Armut leergut sammeln, darf definitiv kritisiert werden, und das bedarf dann auch keine Rechtfertigung oder irgendwelche relativierende, internationale Vergleiche.


Die Belege hätte ich dafür gerne und zwar aus seriösen Quellen und wieviele Rentner denn bei uns Leergut sammeln.
Ich lebe keine 20km vom Stadtzentrum einer deutschen Großstadt (500000 Einwohner plus) und habe noch keine Rentner Leergut sammeln sehen?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und der Staat kann mit gesenkten Steuern dem entgegenwirken. Das die Preise für alle noch bezahlbar bleiben.



Kaum. Und seit dem Tankrabatt sollte das nun wirklich auch der letzte Depp kapiert haben. Wir leben in einer Marktwirtschaft. Jeder Verkäufer nimmt für sein Produkt so viel, wie er kriegen kann. Ende. Die Preisbildung ist nach oben ausschließlich durch die Zahlungsbereitschaft der Kunden begrenzt und an der ändert sich durch Steuern rein gar nichts.

Das einzige, wo Steuern eine Rolle spielen können, ist die Untergrenze: Wenn die Leute weniger zahlen wollen/können, als die Bereitstellung eines Angebots kostet, würde das Produkt gemäß kapitalistischer Logik komplett vom Markt verschwinden. Was z.B. bei "warme Räume, die man zum überleben im Winter braucht", blöd für nicht-Kapitalisten ist, die nicht gemäß freier Marktlogik verrecken wollen.

Aber solange die Leute noch fähig und bereit sind, Preis X zu zahlen, führt eine Reduktion der Steuern nur dazu, dass die Verkäufer ihre Marge anpassen, bis wieder X erreicht ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Belege hätte ich dafür gerne und zwar aus seriösen Quellen und wieviele Rentner denn bei uns Leergut sammeln.
> Ich lebe keine 20km vom Stadtzentrum einer deutschen Großstadt (500000 Einwohner plus) und habe noch keine Rentner Leergut sammeln sehen?!


Als müsste hier irgendjemand dir Belege vorlegen 
Bitte vom hohen Roß mal runterkommen!

Ich habe in Köln, wo ich aufgewachsen bin und über 20 Jahre gelebt habe etliche Rentner in Zügen und an Haltestellen Leergut sammeln gesehen.

Leider auch den Vater eines Bekannten von mir.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Als müsste hier irgendjemand dir Belege vorlegen
> Bitte vom hohen Roß mal runterkommen!


Dann diskutiere mit Jemanden anderes!


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann diskutiere mit Jemanden anderes!


Es steht dir frei zu die Diskussion zu verlassen und mich zu ignorieren


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie soll man das hinbekommen?


Es muss das langfristige Ziel sein, ansonsten wird man immer ein Lohngefälle im Binnenmarkt haben, dass die eigenen Mindestlöhne korrumpiert.
Bestes Beispiel ist für mich Kroatien, wo unsere Fertigbadproduktion ist.
Wir bezahlen dort aber Gehälter wie in Spanien, das ungefähr die gleichen Werte wie Slowenien hat 8hier aber nicht abgebildet ist (warum auch immer).

Der Mindestlohn beträgt in Kroatien 3,60 €.

Quelle:








						Lebenshaltungskosten-Index Länder der Erde
					

02.01.2021 - Lebenshaltungskosten-Index Welt mit Werten von OECD, Eurostat, IMF (IWF) im Vergleich zu Monatseinkommen, Kaufkraft im jeweiligen Land




					auswandern-info.com
				




Die Lebenshaltungskosten sind 30,3% geringer.
Das Durchschnittseinkommen ist aber nur 1/3, die Kaufkraft ist also um 66% schwächer.
Was macht der Kroate, klar er geht für viel weniger Geld als sein deutscher Kollege auf Arbeit in Deutschland.
So lange diese Ungleichheit besteht, wird sich an den Löhnen im Niedriglohnsektor in D. nix ändern.
Will man in D. höhere Mindestlöhne, muss die Schieflage beim Einkommen im Binnenmarkt weg...

Ungeachtet, dass die LHK in Kroatien geringer sind, zahlt der Kroate für z. b. ein Auto oder einen PC ca. 125% von dem, was ein Deutscher in Deutschland blechen muss...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist nicht eine Frage "wie kann man das hinbekommen", sondern ein Zwang: "Wir müssen es hinbekommen"

Schau, wir Baby-Boomer sind demnächst draußen aus dem Arbeitsmarktspiel.
Die haben blöder Weise einen Anteil von ca. 20% am BIP.
Es fehlen also jährlich 2 Mio. Arbeitnehmer, aber auch die Steuergenerierung.
Immer weniger junge Leute müssen für immer mehr alte Leute zahlen.

Wer genau soll die Steuern generieren für all die sozialen Wohltätigkeiten, wenn die Staatskassen leer sein werden?

Im eigenen Interesse müsst ihr jungen Leute aufstehen und eine weitgehende Harmonisierung der Gehälter in der EU durchdrücken, ansonsten verarmt ihr, ganz einfach.

Dass das ganze auf dem verschwenderischen Bockmist meiner Generation und der Generation davor aufgebaut ist, sorry.
Wir waren blind und überheblich in jeglicher Hinsicht.
Ihr aber habt alle Infos und solltet den gut gemeinten Rat eines alten Sackes wie Meinereiner annehmen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie soll man das hinbekommen?


Indem die Rahmenbedingungen gleich sind.


----------



## Lotto (28. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Machste jetzt noch 10% Steuern drauf, lohnt es sich nicht mehr, einen 16 h Tag 7 Tage die Woche zu machen, weil der dann das Gleiche wie einer mit "nur" 150.000 € netto verdienen würde.



Die +10% gelten natürlich nur für den Anteil dann der über der Schwelle ist und nicht auf den gesamten Lohn. Ansonsten gäbe es ja nen "Sprung" in der Abgabenlast und es würde genau zu den "Lohn sich nicht"-Effekt kommen den du kritisierst.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Oktober 2022)

So mal als Hinweis wie es ohne EU aussieht!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbbLqsLTbIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 6:30 wird es spannend, der Brexit alleine kostet GB im Moment 4% seiner Wirtschaftsleistung + Pandemie durch die auch schlechter gekommen sind, plus Ukraine Krieg und den Fehlern der 4 Wochen Premierministerin.
Ganz schöner Horror. Aber im Grunde genommen bringen alleine die 4% des Brexit eine enorme Belastung, weil das einfach die anderen Krisen potenziert, da der Brexit praktisch eine langanhaltende Grundbelastung darstellt.
Die Briten kommen auf eine Inflationsrate von 30% bei Lebensmittel plus Strom und Heizung, wir liegen  bei 18,7% (September 2021 bis September 2022) für Lebensmittel,  was schon ziemlich reichlich ist, aber eben doch weit weg von 30% im Durchschnitt.

Aber die EU ist halt ************************......


----------



## Adi1 (29. Oktober 2022)

Der neue König wird es schon richten ....


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2022)

Aktuell gibt es einen Korruptionskandal:



> Wird die Arbeit des EU-Parlaments vom WM-Gastgeber Katar gegen Schmiergeld beeinflusst? Die am Dienstag abgesetzte Vizepräsidentin Kaili sitzt in U-Haft. Das Wichtigste zusammengefasst.
> 
> Die Europäische Union erschüttert ein Korruptionsskandal. Am Wochenende nahm die Polizei unter anderem Eva Kaili fest, die daraufhin am Dienstag vom EU-Parlament als Vizepräsidentin abgesetzt wurde.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Der Fall Kaili und Katar: Das ist im EU-Korruptionsskandal bekannt

Die EU welche sich selber oft als höchste moralische Instanz versteht hat nun ein gewaltiges Problem.
Korruptionsvorwürfe gab es in der Vergangenheit schon öfter aber dieser Fall hat noch eine ganz andere Tragweite. Vor allem, weil es sich bei der griechischen Politikerin, auch noch um eine Vize-Präsidentin der EU handelt.


----------

